# WAHOO WAHOO, AND IT'S BIG, HOF



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Dan and I headed out this morning looking for Spaniards,
We managed to find a few yakkas but the slimies were hard to come by I only managed 1 which are the best bait by far to hook good fish,
It wasn't long before Dan hooked up on a nice Spaniard and I was thinking this is looking good my turn next, 
We drifted up and down over some good spots with bugger all happening,

It would have been a good 1.5 to 2 hours later that I noticed a few bumps on the rod,and then bang it was hook up, Bugger Bugger he dropped it,

I started to rig up a new yakka and then Dan yelled he was on but didn't last long with the same result a me,

I dropped my yakka over the side and only got half way down before it got nailed,

It took off at a grate rate of knot with 70 to 80 m of line had peeled off and then it started to head out around Dan in a big circle so I had to start peddling out around Dan to keep in touch with the fish,

I was peddling as fast as I could to limit the amount of line it was taking I am sure he had over 200to 300M of line out at one stage before he started to slow a bit, it took for ever to get some line back in and I was peddling as fast as I could at the same time,

I still didn't have any idea what it was, then I got a look at it, Holly [email protected]###$%K it might be a big Spaniard then as it got closer I said WAHOO,

He was pretty much done by this stage and gaffed him without any problems,

Dan got a few good pics out on the water, Thanks Dan,

Dan had the bigger hatch on the Stealth to fit the Wahoo in and I fitted the Spaniard in my hatch and we headed in with a big smile on our faces,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost Stu , thats incredible , what a great angling feat , unbeliavable , i'm stunned. what can anyone say to catching a fish like that off a kayak , well done Stu


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a monster Stu.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

What Kraley said :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! :shock: :shock: :shock:

Top effort mate, bet you were glad you could chase it!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

EPIC!!! :twisted:

that is an absolute monster!! Amazing effort!

Congrats


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fwarrrrrrk thats the biggest pilchard Ive ever seen................. :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What a day... The water was cobalt blue and full of bastard bluebottles but because of the glorious conditions we were patient. Through the morning we saw a boat take a good cobe and I got my Spanish straight up so we were certain the fish were about. Stu also spotted a big school of flying fish and I saw a bonito school bustup so the chance of big pelagics was well and truly on the cards.

Our three wahoo touches happened within 2 minutes of each other and they weren't the big smashes usually had on boats or lures. These were very finicky and light touches to our livebaits while rested on the drift.

When Stu connected, the fish towed his yak around my yak twice and then headed ENE heaps faster than a big spanish. The fish then switched into overdrive and put the pedal to the metal. Like a Barrie, it was a short fight but jeez it was the fastest tow I've seen.

Obviously Stu had nowhere to put his 25kg Wahoo so guess who had to slide the bugger in the Stealth hatch and paddle 5k's back to the launch site? Thanks Stu, not only did you catch the fish that has topped my all time wishlist, it was a good one too... and I had to paddle it back for ya! ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:

They've been caught on yaks before in Australia but they're a prize and a half and this is an AKFF benchmark.

Well done mate - Aweso


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats Bloody Huge! :shock:

Well done Stu


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like the Great South East QLD is the place to be! Unbelievable/


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

chronic.com/epic

Well done Stu, incredible fish!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

massive fish well done .


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!

The older I get the more I come to realise Im living in the wrong State!!!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great fish mate & a HOF that will stand for a long time


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Fan bloody tastic fish, what a screamer. And streets ahead of mackerel in the culinary department, beautiful. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Stu, you keep confounding us with mega big fish catches :shock: If it isn't a stonker Longtail, Cobia, YTK, Barra - you name it, it's a big mutha Wahoo :shock: :shock: 
We are expecting a big beakie now Stu - nothing less :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 
Bloody great catch!!
Stuff it, I want to move to the Goldy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Bloody great effort mate!

After your recent history, the karma comming back to you is paying off bigtime.

Catch you soon.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard the other day that interstate migration to the Gold Coast had slowed, well this should speed things up again.

Please can you SE QLD/ Nth NSW guys give it a rest for a week, I've just got through a cyclone, the weather has been crap for 3 months and I'm seriously fragile. Another 20 kg + pelagic is going to kill me.

:lol: great fish guys


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic fish Stu,

Well done!

Marty


----------



## joshin (Feb 2, 2010)

WAAAAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

I suppose that's where they got their name.....from a kayak fisho! Well done on a magnificent capture.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

well done Stu, one of the true speedsters mate.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Whoa, now thats a what I call a Wahoo, well done, so many teeth so close to important bits.
David


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep first of the wahoos and a stonker....awesome Stu ..just awesome dude. Huge effort !!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it was a glorious day  
Dan --I had forgotten the blue bottles they were popping up my scupper hole and I copped a few bad stings on my inner legs, 
I don't know if I should tell you this I peed on the stings to take the pain away, I am sure some idiot sad this works,
It didn't work, next time I will take a bottle of vinegar with me, but I do remember getting another one on my hand when grabbed a fresh yakka and for some reason I rubbed my face which set off a burning sensation around my eye, But after landing the WAHOO all the pain had gone
This evening my lovely wife [ Hellen ] said go and have shower [you stink was the comment ] which I would say was an under statement, 
I jumped in the shower and the next thing all the pain started to return, my eye lid started to swell up and it was as if I was out on the water again getting stung by Blue Bottles, 
Is this normal, do they reactivate with water, it only lasted 5 min and then it was gone,


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Mate,
You deserve that fish the miles you put on over the last few weeks ,SWR drama etc 
I always say its not your fault but it is now definately your turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good karma in bucket loads surround you,or is that an angel on your shoulder ,hell i think i may stand real close to get some  
Well done
Thanks for the feed mate
safa


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a bloody impressive haul, nice one.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Stu, that's a freaking fantastic catch mate!!!!!

Awesome stuff, i caught a Wahoo of a stinker years ago and it blew me away, must've been an incredible fight on the Yak!!

Well done, they say perfect planning prevents piss poor performance...


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Stu
That is an amazing fish, mate. Congratulations!
Cheers


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Well done Stu. That is a monster! Wahoo are the best line strippers I know. That thing must have taken a few hundred metres for sure. Great chewin too.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow what a cracking fish, congratulations mate.................


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody nice fish Stu, well done fella.

Al


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

spottymac said:


> I peed on the stings to take the pain away, I am sure some idiot sad this works,


I only said it works because I knew I'd be paddling your 25kg wahoo 5k's back to shore.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

unnnnnbelievable ,you guys are freaks
well done 
coatsey


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

SpottyMac,

That's one of the best fish I've seen taken on this forum. Seems like there's still plenty of good fish left off the Gold Coast, amazing really when you think how big that place is getting now.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes - there are good and not so good points for both kayaks,

The Stealth dose have a lovely big hatch for rods and fish, the fish was 1.630 M long and fitted in easy, thanks Dan I didn't even have a rope to tow him home,

The Hobie Adventure has a clear advantage with peddle power to be able to chase after big fish and retrieve line and turn it,

The Stealth has no holes for Blue bottles to pop up through, [ I REMOVED the daggerboard plug to go sailing last week ] :twisted:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Epic Catch stu I wonder if thaT IS WHAT TOOK MY BONITO?


----------



## bezerklyboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Frak a yak ! monsters!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> spottymac said:
> 
> 
> > I peed on the stings to take the pain away, I am sure some idiot sad this works,
> ...


LMAO.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would have told him it didnt fit in the Stealth hatch Dan but that is some repayment for the extra work he made you do.

Top fish Stu. Well deserved. Youve gotta love those days. Im guessing you had wire on for the Spaniards. That was lucky. It might be time to get the sail and some squid skirts out if those badboys are around.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Well done boys. Awsome catch.

Re the bluebottle flare-up, heat will reactivate the sting. Ice will alleviate it.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

OOOOWAAAH ..... yup that's a Fish. :shock: 
top bush tucker too 8) 
blue bottles, flying fish, warm currents must have been "in" ..... the recipe was right.
well done stu.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

EPIC YOU GUYS ARE KICKIN BUTT. A MATE OF MINE SPEARED A 30KG WAHOO AT PALMY YESTERDAY. BUT I HAD A DONUT THIS MORNING. I WONDER IF THAT'S WHAT TOOK MY BONITO AND CUT ME OFF?


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Craaaaaaacker of a beast well done.

Micka


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Paulo, Yes I was using about 1.2 M of 40lb 7 strand wire on to a circle hook,
The main line is 400m of 50 lb braid and a 40lb leader,
The reel is a Torium 30 with the up graded Trinidad drag washers fitted by Raf at Doug Burts Tackle world at Southport,
The Rod is a new 24kg - 1.65M Bluewater Ugly Stik, I have broken Two T-Curve 400 so have gone back to the good old Ugly Stik,
Yes there are big schools of Wahoo up and down the coast a the moment,
Nine Mile Reef
Fidos
Palm Beach 
You could get one at any time at any reef,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well done Stu, how good is that going to look above the pool table :lol:

re the pee, it only works if its some one else's


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic, Stu. An amazing catch in what has been a stellar yak fishing summer, don't you reckon?

Get it into the bluewater comp mate...

Congrats

Kev


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done stu great effort, and very impressive    
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats a great fish. Well done mate.

They taste pretty good too i reckon


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

A stunning fish well one .   joe


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ooooooh,

itzbloodyenormussss.!!!!

Heart racing just reading the post......Can hardly begin to imagine how exciting that would be in my version of "real life'. Legs are going weak just thinking about it

Well done!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

geez stu,me thinks you stole all that mojo from that game boat that ran over you.seriously it couldnt happen to a nicer bloke.hope ya still find fun in bream,bass and jacks ;-) p.s can you come round and rub my yak,oops hope that came out the right way. cheers Shane


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

greate report, thanks for all the info. seems that a 40lb leader is good enuf

;-)


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report and the great photos! Congratulations.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRp4qFYAAAjXgAAQYAcCEBkgLmPfICAAVFBoAAANCKeo8kbUeptIeoep6mIxY2vaDJBnUrrupg2nLk6vQKMUDWTyD1A+mqFsIEYBBFAhP4u5IpwoSA08VCsA


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Let me add my congratulations Stu - an awesome catch! The fast pedalling to keep up with the wahoo sounds like a good work-out!


----------

